
Show HN: Make it easy for your subscribers to forward to their friends - Swizec
http://sharethisemail.com/
======
wheresvic1
The form is broken doesn't work as it is supposed to

`bundle.js`

``` /* REACT HOT LOADER */ if (false) { (function () { var ReactHotAPI =
require("/Users/Swizec/Documents/random-
coding/sharethisemail/node_modules/react-hot-loader/node_modules/react-hot-
api/modules/index.js"), RootInstanceProvider =
require("/Users/Swizec/Documents/random-
coding/sharethisemail/node_modules/react-hot-loader/RootInstanceProvider.js"),
ReactMount = require("react/lib/ReactMount"), React = require("react");
module.makeHot = module.hot.data ? module.hot.data.makeHot :
ReactHotAPI(function () { return
RootInstanceProvider.getRootInstances(ReactMount); }, React); ```

~~~
Swizec
I just tried it and it worked as intended. Which means there's either a UX
issue (very likely), or a bug specific to your browser (a bit less likely).

What did you try to do and what happened?

